
Privacy is dead, Harvard professors tell Davos forum - eplanit
http://news.yahoo.com/privacy-dead-harvard-professors-tell-davos-forum-144634491.html
======
mikerichards
These people quoted aren't just making observations, and are on our side.
They're against privacy, whether they want to come across that way or not.

